# How We Breed Redfoots @ Tortoise Cove'



## N2TORTS (Sep 22, 2015)

Today another CherryHead nested .....good time for "eggciting" shots of the up and coming. All eggs present either CherryHeads , Hypo's and a clutch or two of Hets. Not too bad for September egg count.....


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 22, 2015)

Very interesting stuff there  I love my hets and cherries from the cove


----------



## dmmj (Sep 22, 2015)

(covers eyes) I think I'm going to blush if I read this thread


----------



## NolaBillie (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for sharing - cool to see the process


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 24, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow, I can't imagine having all those eggs to wait on. Very cool.


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 28, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Today another CherryHead nested .....good time for "eggciting" shots of the up and coming. All eggs present either CherryHeads , Hypo's and a clutch or two of Hets. Not too bad for September egg count.....


Cool stuff JD. What are those 2 eggs in bottom right of 5th photo? They look more oval than the others.
You got chickens aswell.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 28, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Cool stuff JD. What are those 2 eggs in bottom right of 5th photo? They look more oval than the others.
> You got chickens aswell.


Nope ....no feathered friends .... All eggs are from the Cherries or Hypo groups.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 28, 2015)

You definitely have a cool set up, Mr. Jeff!!


----------

